# Hardscape on my new 29



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just set it up today  Will be adding Hygrophila Stricta, Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia', Wisteria, and Java Ferns. Don't know yet, any other plant suggestions? I feel like that might not be enough. 










Tank will obviously move soon, just starting the cycle now  A week or two head start is awesome. 

Substrate is mixed (aprox 50/50) traditional gravel and Flourite by Seachem plant substrate.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking Good!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe some foreground? Like drawf sagittaria? (Sorry if you have some in that list, I didn't recognize all of the plants ^^; ) I like the set up, it looks great!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I was going to use Java Fern in the foreground. But I'll look into getting some of that as well


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Java fern can grow a bit too tall for foreground IMO ^^;; but it might just work! I have a 2.5 gallon tank in which my java ferns refuse to get any taller for some reason... they've stayed green and about 2 1/2 inches tall for the past 5 months or so. Goodluck! =]


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

To be honest I would try to add more substrate so you can have it sloped from the back, it will add more depth into your hardscape, it looks a bit flat in more ways than one :I...


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd THOUGHT about adding sand on top (I must be insane I hate sand) But the stuff here is so expensive, I wasn't sure if I wanted to do that. We shall see if there's any sales.


----------



## Sara3502 (Oct 22, 2011)

You can get pool filter sand. It is about 6 dollars for 50 pounds


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

What's the difference between pool and play sands? Any opinions on which is preferred?


----------



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

I believe pool filter sand is finer, and I would probably recommend that. I know a lot of people have said play sand works fine and its probably true, but in my one experience with Quikrete Play Sand (probably the brand, altho ive heard quikrete fine grade sand is good), the sand never truly settled and the water was always cloudy


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright  its only a $2 difference so pool it is  thank you!


----------

